# Do you guys know about Firefox "themes"?



## Denise1952 (Sep 29, 2015)

I use these, way fun, although I use Palemoon Browser.  It is from Firefox (Mozilla) though so themes are compatible.  I found a fun Halloween one.  Here is the site where you can search and pick.  Each theme is an add-on

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/themes/solid?sort=popular&page=5

Also added what my browser theme looks like denise


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2015)

I have been using Firfox for years...It is the best in my book..IE and Google Chrome are to intrusive..

I also use Bing as my #1 Search Engine..Google tracks to much..


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok Ken, I agree on FF, it's fastest for my neck of the woods.  Palemoon is faster yet, but as I said, it is affiliated with Mozilla as well


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Palemoon is a little faster because it's a slightly stripped-down version of Firefox, but it uses Duck Duck Go as its default browser, which doesn't track you.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 30, 2015)

Some bad news for those who don't like being tracked(myself included):

All internet traffic is tracked- monitored, "sniffed" for terrorist chatter, kiddie porn, pedophilic behavior, etc.   Marketers want to(and *do*) analyze every bit of your online doings so that they can tailor targeted advertising to your precise characteristics.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Duck Duck Go claims that they do NOT track logins, emails or recent activities, and that they won't "give you up" short of a court order. What they really do is anyone's guess, of course, but they _appea_r to be keeping their word so far. At least they're not as blatant as Google ...


----------

